# 1650EXL Chute Deflector Remote Control



## hiker108 (Dec 14, 2013)

The install instructions say "Install remote cable eyelet to chute deflector with 1/4-20 shoulder bolt and 1/4-20 locknut" The "shoulder" of the shoulder bolt barely protrudes through the chute wall and the nut, when tightened, doesn't secure the bolt to the wall. So the bolt ends up just flopping around with the eyelet attached. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think they want the eyelet loose so that it pivots on the bolt. How much of a gap is there at the eyelet when the nut bottoms out on the thread shoulder?


----------

